# Organic Tundra



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello friends!

I thought I'd do a journal of my tank that I'm about to set up since I got just a great deal on this set. I'm hoping I could get all the feedback from you all and any suggestions help!

Tank Equipment
---------------------

Tank: Fluval Osaka 155L (41G)
W 61cm x D 46cm x H 61cm

Filter: Fluval 205 External Filter

Lighting: Life-Glo & Power-Glo T5HO Bulbs + UV Light (will find name later)

Heater: Fluval Tronic Heater 200W

Aquascape
---------------------
ADA Amazonia Aqua Soil
Cured Basalt Stone
Large Driftwood

Plants 
-----------------------
none

Journal
-----------------------
Okay, so on with the journal. I havn't really done much because I really want to get this look right. I'm shooting for the island look but at first I'm going for a the barren rock island. Here is what I've got now. I set it up last night but I'm still staring at it to see if any changes should be made.








I'm going for this sort of look 








What are your opinions on this?

Livestock: I'm completely up in the air with this too, here's a game! What would you stock this with and why?

Plants: I suck at ID'ing plants so if anyone can help me with the second image, I love all the plants in there can you give me a list?

Danny,


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

